# Drinking in Haidian



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

We're in Haidian for the next few days and normally when I stay there its to visit family so we usually just get copies amount of alcohol and a hotel suite but as its a studenty area surely there must be a few decent bars to try out.

Any suggestions??


----------



## bellathomas (Feb 13, 2015)

i hate drinking


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, thanks for that insightful and extremely helpful comment. 

I ended up going to a couple of very good bars much further down town. The 12sqm Bar, which had a good selection of home brewed beers and ciders. Also The Great Leap Brewery, their Hutong location, they make their own beers and some very good ones at that.


----------

